# Alasdair Archibald



## PorkChop (15 January 2017)

Does anyone know if Archie is still treating horses backs etc?

Or any other suggestions, I have a fab physio, and have been trying to get Rob Jackson up for a while, without much luck.

I'm in Aberdeenshire, any suggestions would be great


----------



## Akkalia1 (18 January 2017)

Archie is still treating I think, he came out to me in summer 2016.


----------



## PorkChop (19 January 2017)

Akkalia1 said:



			Archie is still treating I think, he came out to me in summer 2016.
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, I will try contacting him again


----------



## smurf (22 January 2017)

Yes, Archie still treating mobile is still the same too


----------



## PorkChop (22 January 2017)

smurf said:



			Yes, Archie still treating mobile is still the same too
		
Click to expand...

Thank you, have spoken to him


----------

